# Open Window Bakery closes after 54 years



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/924991--open-window-bakery-closes-after-54-years



> Open Window Bakery closes after 54 years
> Published On Wed Jan 19 2011Email Print (17) Share18Rss Article
> Comments (17)
> Laurie Monsebraaten
> ...


Oh man.... I just saw that and the memories of me as a kid going with my folks to my local OWB store.  Anyone else remember this place?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

nooooo. I love their poppyseed horseshoe cake :'(


----------

